# Wood rack



## Twil6 (Apr 13, 2022)

Got some fresh wood that I need to season, so perfect time to build a little shed.

Guess I should said I built a wood rack not shed.


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 13, 2022)

Well dang, I saw the subject and thought someone was about to get a butt whoopin. How big of a shed are you planning on?


----------



## mike243 (Apr 14, 2022)

Put a small tarp over the front or the wood will get wet every time it rains,


----------

